# Call of Duty 7 - Zeitreise und mehr



## Alchemist_ (6. April 2010)

http://bulk2.destructoid.com/ul/131976-cod4.gif

Das der neue Ableger der Call of Duty - Reihe dieses Jahr erscheint und von Treyarch entwickelt wird, wahr wohl jedem klar. Nun sind erste Fakten veröffentlicht und einige Gerüchte im Umlauf.

Gerüchte:
- Es sollen verschiedene Mission in verschieden Kriegen stattfinden (u.a. *WWII*, *Vietnam*, *Kalter Krieg*)
- Dedizierte Server
- angeblicher Arbeitstitel "*Black Ops*"

http://www.gamersunity.de/img/sys/2010-14/thumbs/cod7sig1.615-143.jpg

Hier noch einige Kommentare der Treyarch Entwickler über Perks und ähnliches:
(Habs mal selber versucht zu Übersetzen evtl. einige fehler, unten ist nochmal das Original. _Anm. Ich habe MW2 nie gespielt_)

- Während sie versucht haben benutzerdefinierte Killstreaks für jede Klasse zu haben, schien es die "Reinheit und Geschwindigkeit" der Erstellung einer Klasse zu verkomplizieren

- folglich ist es anzunehmen, das anpassbare Killstreaks so gut wie bestätigt sind

- Bei dieser Ebene der Entwicklung, Killstreaks sind stapelbar und übertragbar falls du stirbst, aber tragen nicht weiteren Killstreaks nicht bei (folglich beseitigt dies das "Campen für Killstreaks" Problem in MW2)

- Treyarch sind keine Fans vom Kommando Perk, dem vergröserten-nahkampf Perk in MW2, und es ist unwahrscheinlich das dieser vorhanden sein wird

-  Sie (_Treyarch_) haben eine "bemante" version des Sentry Guns Killstreaks getestet aber waren keine "fans" 

- Man wird vielleicht die Rückkehr der Pistole als eine 2.Waffe oder eventuell eine auswahl zwischen Pistole und Raketenwerfern. David _"Vahn"_ Vonderhaar (Multiplayer Design Director COD7 - Treyarch) und viele andere vom Team sind keine Fans der Schrotflinten und Maschinenpistolen als 2.Waffe - es gebe dem Spieler `zu viel Feuerkraft´

- Das Messer wird eventuell zu einer 2.Waffe - auch wenn _"Vahn"_ nicht zu viel verraten will

- Als letztes, erwartet nicht das Nuke als Killstreak vorhanden sein wird. _"Vahn"_ meint sie seien keine fans eines Spiel-Endenden Killstreaks

http://images.lazygamer.co.za/2009/05/treylogo.jpg



> *-*  While they’ve tried having custom killstreaks for each class,  that seemed to complicate the ‘purity and speed’ of Create a Class.
> *-* Consequently, it’s fair to assume that customizable  killstreaks are all but confirmed.
> *-*  At this stage in development, killstreaks stack and carry  over if you die, but do not contribute to further killstreaks (hence  eliminating the ‘camping for killstreaks’ problem of Modern Warfare 2).
> *-* Treyarch are not fans of Commando, the extended melee range  perk in Modern Warfare 2, and it is unlikely to return.
> ...




Zudem wurde eine Website veröffentlicht in der ein "Video" abgespielt wird, in dem es offenbar um die Kernspaltung geht, später werden noch ominöse Buchstabenfolgen aufgezählt (u.a. "ova" oder "nova" s. Adresse) Diese sollen laut Gamersunity auf die 2. Aprilwoche verweisen ich zitiere mal.



> So weit, so toll. Daneben gibt es auch einen ganzen Stapel merkwürdiger  Gerüchte - so hat eine Spieleredaktion einen USB-Stick bekommen, auf dem  eine Audiodatei abgespielt wird. Was genau? Ein paar Buchstaben und  zwei Zitate von Cäsar. Genauer gesagt: "M O D Z Z Z J N Q R Y D 3 F R P"  sowie die beiden Zitate „What we wish, we readily believe, and what we  ourselves think, we imagine others think also” und “Don’t believe  everything you see”.
> 
> Verwendet man nun den von Cäsar entwickelten Cäsar- Code, so bekommt man  die Adresse www.gknova6.com aus dem Buchstabensalat heraus.  Geht man auf diese, so landet man auf einer Treyarch gehörigen Website -  ein mysteriöses und verwackeltes Video, dass anscheinend eine  Kersnpaltung zeigt. Und mit einigen weiteren hinweisen auf die zweite  Aprilwoche verweist.


Fazit:
_Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich froh das ich MW2 nicht gekauft habe wenn teilweise (Sentry Gun, Messer mit großem Raduis (take Katana...~~) oder eine "game-ending" Killstreak) sowas im Multiplayer ist. Nein Danke!

Alles in allem aber eine hoffungsvolle Vorschau auf CoD7 besonders die *Geschichtsreise* dürfte interessant werden, *dedizierte Server* (wurde das nicht schonmal irgendwo aufgetan?) und feine Verbesserungen im Multiplayer! CoD7 dürfte sich aber rurch mehr Zeit lassen..._ 

Admin> Wieso werden Bilder nur als Link angezeigt?

Quellenindex
Gamersunity
NextGenUpdate - Forum


----------



## Wargrown (6. April 2010)

Jetzt muss nurnoch die Story so geil werden wie die von Infinity Ward, es muss gut programmiert sein und dann ist das sowas von gekauft.


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

Also die Kaltekriegs Story ist dann Fiktiv,ne?


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2010)

es ist schon von Vorteil wenn, das ständige, "Lobby geschlossen", "Du darfst nicht auf dem Server"(weiß nicht die das richtig heißt da!) und das gelllllllaaaaaagggggeeee nicht mehr ist, das nervt. das ist der größte Nachteil von CoD6 + die Camper!


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also die Kaltekriegs Story ist dann Fiktiv,ne?


 
Hm... könnte auch ein Agentensetting ala James Bond haben xD

die Mission hat es nie gegeben- oder doch?... man weiß es nicht

Klingt jedenfalls sehr interressant

MWF2 ist ja auch ein super Spiel auch wenn die fehlenden dedicated Server alles kaputt machen


----------



## job314403 (6. April 2010)

Bitte OHNE Steam


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2010)

^^ du sprichst mir aus der Seele! beide!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. April 2010)

dedizierte server
Kalter Krieg

Mal schauen, was daraus wird. Anscheinend wirds nicht nur den Vietnamkrieg geben


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

Das mit Zeitreise ist voll Darkest of Days nachmache  

Schade kein Worldwar I


----------



## NeverMind212 (6. April 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Kalter Krieg



in Deutschland stattfindend? :O


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

^^immer doch die Heimat vom Kapitalismus retten mach ich immer gern.


----------



## Dolomedes (7. April 2010)

Ich hab MW2 nicht gekauft, zu wenig Spiel fuers __Geld


----------



## PixelSign (7. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Das mit Zeitreise ist voll Darkest of Days nachmache
> 
> Schade kein Worldwar I



seh ich ganz anders. bei cod wirds nämlich sicher keine zeitreisemaschine geben  . könnte mir vorstellen und hoffe es, dass es wie bei mw1 mit der russland-sniper-mission wird (die wohl jedem sehr positiv in erinnerung sein dürfte). sprich eine zusammenhängende handlung über mehrere kriegsszenarien.
und auf die preispolitik freu ich mich ja auch schon  diesmal anfangs vllt 80€ ?


----------



## Jared566 (7. April 2010)

Wenn das Spiel wirklich so gut ist wie es sich anhört ist es gekauft 

Vor allem die Dedizierten Server freuen mich. Aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch MWII nicht gekauft.


----------



## Alchemist_ (7. April 2010)

Also CoD7 hört sich echt gut an.

Ich habe MW2 wegen viele Punkten nicht gekauft aber als ich es bei einem Kumpel auf der XBox gesehen habe, war es ganz gestorben für mich, es hat sich nicht mehr wie IW angefühlt... es war einfach der Esel der Goldscheisen sollte und wie man vermuten kann nochnichtmal 100% freiwillig (aus IW sicht)

Ich freue mich auf CoD7 aber erwarte nicht zu viel,  ich empfand die Treyarch Titel nie für "besonders" gut..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. April 2010)

Zwischen dem Kalten Krieg und dem Vietnamkrieg zu differenzieren halt ich für nen Denkfehler...

Der Vietnamkrieg war nur einer von vielen Stellvertreterkonflikten RUND UM den Kalten Krieg...

auf das Spiel bin ich dennoch gespannt, hoffentlich wirds gut


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> seh ich ganz anders. bei cod wirds nämlich sicher keine zeitreisemaschine geben  . könnte mir vorstellen und hoffe es, dass es wie bei mw1 mit der russland-sniper-mission wird (die wohl jedem sehr positiv in erinnerung sein dürfte). sprich eine zusammenhängende handlung über mehrere kriegsszenarien.
> und auf die preispolitik freu ich mich ja auch schon  diesmal anfangs vllt 80€ ?



Dafür nach 3-4 Monaten für 15 € wie MW2


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

Dass der neueste Teil von Treyarch kommt ist für mich schon mal ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer. CoD:WaW hat mir gut gefallen, nur das Szenario fand ich langweilig. Story, Optik, Performance und die Inszenierung waren aber astrein! IW ist für mich definitiv gestorben. MW2 spiele ich nur noch wenn ich die miese Performance von BC2 satt habe. Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken lieber wieder mehr in CS 1.6 zu investieren.  Den Kauf von MW2 bereue ich. Es war die 55 Schleifen nicht wert... 

Infinity Ward muss echt mal auf die Schnauze fallen.


----------



## killuah (7. April 2010)

Inszenierung wird bestimmt wieder ein Knaller, und Vietnam und Kalter Krieg hören sich frisch und interessant an. Bin auch gespannt 
Aber wie hier manche sagen, IW ist für mich gestorben - das ist einfach nur dumm. Zum einen kann IW nichts dafür, wenn Activision diverse Dinge verlangt (höhere Preise oder was auch immer) um noch mehr Kohle zu machen, deswetieren hat sich IW doch zum Teil von Activision wegen Streitigkeiten getrennt, und ich hoffe, dass die ein neues Spiel programieren, dass wieder an COD MW1 rankommt. Und das viele sagen, MW2 war kacke - das stimmt einfach ganz und garnicht. Es war zwar im SP nicht ganz so gut wie MW1, und im MP wegen fehlenden dedicated Servern ebenfalls schlechter, aber trotzdem noch ein spitzen Shooter und für mich auch besser als COD World at War, dass mir im SP von der Inszenierung zwar gefallen hat, aber WW2 einfach ausgelutscht ist und MP war auch nicht so der hammer.

Ich finde es einfach nur unfair, wenn man sich ohne wirkliches Hintergrundwissen zu einem sehr guten Entwicklerteam äußert. Deswegen muss Activision eher mal auf die Schnauze fallen...


----------



## Mr__47 (7. April 2010)

Ich bin schon gespannt  
Ich fände es sinnvoller, nicht das Messer als 2.Waffe  zu integrieren, sondern wie in COD 4 die Pistole... Zur Not kann man auch nocht Overkill wieder mit reinpacken


----------



## Veriquitas (7. April 2010)

Das neue wird so wie immer nur der Name zählt...Ist eh egal wer daran arbeitet oder den Namen hat, das krempelt die Welt nicht um.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. April 2010)

NeverMind212 schrieb:


> in Deutschland stattfindend? :O


warum nicht ? 
Gibt ja noch viele Überreste des Kalten Krieges in Deutschland


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. April 2010)

Wenn es denn mal etwas neues wäre... sind die Thematiken nicht schon längst ausgelutscht?


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

über was willst du dann was haben?! es ist doch schon alles mal gemacht worden, es gibt nur die Zufunft wenn du was neues haben willst.


----------



## HolySh!t (8. April 2010)

Klingt nich schlecht


----------



## Rollora (8. April 2010)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nurnoch die Story so geil werden wie die von Infinity Ward, es muss gut programmiert sein und dann ist das sowas von gekauft.


ich erinner mich zwar grad nicht an eine "gute" Infinity Ward story, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen ^^.
Gut programmiert? Hmm da kann ich dich beruhigen, seit COD2 ist es dieselbe Engine (mit Anpassungen) - da geht also nichts mehr schief.
Und solange am total langweiligen Schlauchdesign der Levels nix geändert wird ist das Spiel neben so viel besseren, offenen und komplexeren (nicht zu vergessen atmosphärischeren) Titeln total uninteressant. Zumal ich für MP keine Zeit hab


thrian schrieb:


> Also die Kaltekriegs Story ist dann  Fiktiv,ne?


^^ ja. Obwohl ich hoffe COD 4 und 6 waren jetzt nicht real und ich hab im Keller was verpasst


----------



## GPHENOM (9. April 2010)

Die Zukunft ist doch auch schon ausgelutscht^^

Es heißt doch Modern Warfare^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2010)

noch weiter in der Zukunft meine ich! so 50Jahre!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (9. April 2010)

Hallo Schrott.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. April 2010)

wer oder was ist Schott!? wenn du was schreibst bitte, so das wir wissen was du meinst!


----------



## job314403 (10. April 2010)

Trotzdem wird kein CoD Teil mehr gekauft ! widerlich was die abziehn die solln sich mal gefälligst um CoD MW2 kümmern -.-

dedi server usw..


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wer oder was ist Schott!? wenn du was schreibst bitte, so das wir wissen was du meinst!


Ich schätze mal, damit ist das Spiel gemeint...

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn die wieder mit so einem Irrsinn wie der Flughafen-Mission anfangen, dann fange ich an, am Verstand der Entwickler zu zweifeln.


----------



## Neander (10. April 2010)

Freue mich auch auf dieses Spiel! Wollen wir nur hoffen das sie bei dem Punkt mit dem Servern bleiben und es nicht wieder kurz vor Release durch ein Versehen rauskommt das es keine Server geben wird...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. April 2010)

@KILLTHIS: ja die Flughafenmission war nicht der bringer aber ich sage mal so es gibt doch so viele Schauplätzte das die was finden können was besser ist und auch mehr Laune bringt.


----------

